# vg30dett or vg30de swap



## BeachBash (Feb 16, 2004)

hey i was wondering if you could swap a non turbo z32 engine into a z31 or putting a 4th gen maxima engine in the z31 or a twinturboz32 engine in the z31 which one would be better ?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

BeachBash said:


> hey i was wondering if you could swap a non turbo z32 engine into a z31 or putting a 4th gen maxima engine in the z31 or a twinturboz32 engine in the z31 which one would be better ?


I thought you had a mercedes and could kick all of our asses? I am still waiting to see if you want to back up your claims.

Mike


----------



## BeachBash (Feb 16, 2004)

:cheers: Westlake Village , Ca 
Any time buddy


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

BeachBash said:


> :cheers: Westlake Village , Ca
> Any time buddy


Come to california speedway on march 6-7, check out www.nasaproracing.com, sign up for HPDE 4, get a transponder for lap times. $1500 right?

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

BeachBash said:


> :cheers: Westlake Village , Ca
> Any time buddy


So its not even your car but your brothers? Thats pretty weak to pick on people for your brother who probably doesnt even know what you are saying.

I am not going to street race you. I don't streetrace, but if you are serious, show up at california speedway and I'll race you. I'll even drive my slowest car a 150 hp Sentra not the 600 hp Z. That will make it more sportsman like, your AMG should have a huge straightaway speed advantage. California Speedway is a power track. Bring your money. One flying lap of the track for lap time.

Or if your prefer, drag racing against the Z or my Turbo Sentra, just it has to be at the track, not the street and it has to be for enough to be worth my time. Remember you called us out first. Time to back it up.

Mike


----------

